# It Must Nearly Be Over For Radio Shack



## Terrywerm (Aug 4, 2016)

A little over a year ago there was a thread posted in this forum about Radio Shack, the end of an era.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/end-of-an-era.33747/

I have still ordered things from their online store from time to time, and service has been excellent, but I have also started getting used to Digikey and a couple others.

A couple of weeks ago I ordered some components from Radio Shack and they arrived in no time flat. I placed another order this past Sunday, and one item on the list of eight showed up on Tuesday. Today I received an email from them that they were issuing a refund for the remaining seven items. No explanation, just that they were issuing a refund.

I stopped at a Radio Shack franchise within an Ace Hardware store some distance from home today as I was driving right through the town where it is located. I've done business there from time to time, but only on rare occasions when it just happened to be convenient. They had only one of the seven items that were still on my list. According to the store's owner, the Radio Shack warehouse has not been filling their orders either.

Sounds like the shelves are bare at the Radio Shack warehouse. If so, the official end must be very near for them.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Aug 4, 2016)

I did not use Radio Shack much (prefer DigiKey, Newark, Arrow, etc), but it is sad to see them go.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 4, 2016)

Over the years, I bought more than a few parts from Radio Shack.   While the quality of their parts wasn't top notch, it was nice to have a local supplier.

It is interesting to look at the rise and fall of these businesses.  I remember when Allied Radio was the industry leader and when DigiKey's catalog was a newsprint flyer.

I have used Jameco Electronics for many items in the past.  They are not  in the same league as DigiKey or Newark but oftentimes have some great offerings.  They are geared more toward the hobbyist.


----------



## KMoffett (Aug 5, 2016)

I used to use Radio Shack for quick access to connectors.  There were several stores in the area and if I needed more than a store had, they would check stock in the others. I miss them. That said, I have always wondered who designed their online search engine. It had to be the worst one ever. Type in BNC and you would get wire, cell phones, .... but no connectors.  That I will not miss.

Ken


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 5, 2016)

Back in the days when you had to go places to buy things there was a Radio Shack in almost every town of any size around here i.e over 10,000.  I was quite into music in my teens and couldn't afford top end gear.  Radio Shack had microphones, reel-to-reel tapes and recorders, wire connectors, jacks, mixing boards, etc.

I guess they really started to slip when home computers came along.  Remember the Tandy computer?

They weren't too good at selling cell phones either.


----------



## davidh (Aug 6, 2016)

yet I'm still getting sale ad's by email. . . . got one yesterday. .  go figure.


----------



## brino (Aug 6, 2016)

My "Radio Shack" memories.....

The good: the battery club, gave me something to do as a kid when the family went to the mall.

The bad: asked a salesman what the term "oversampling" meant for their CD players; his response: "That's how many times you can play the same song over." 

The ugly: an overheard conversation when someone brought back a small handheld microscope with light. The buyer complained that the image was inverted. The Radio Shack salesman actually turned around the batteries for the light and tried it again........

I haven't even seen a store in years. I gave up on them long ago.

-brino


----------



## gr8legs (Aug 6, 2016)

One of my life's disappointments was - after years and years of Allied Radio being my #1 go to source for mail order electronic parts - hearing that Tandy / Radio Shack bought them out.

Building Knight Kits got me started in electronics - been at it ever since.

Radio Shack was always IMO a low-quality source and the buyout was a heartbreaker.

It was not uncommon to have to buy 4 or 5 parts from RS to get one that worked. And yeah, some of the store help made broccoli look smart by comparison.


----------



## xman_charl (Aug 7, 2016)

Needed some amps. Purchased 6 of these from RS.

Modified them for my needs.

Work very well.







Charl


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 8, 2016)

Here's a funny parody from the Onion, written before the demise of Radio Shack.
http://www.theonion.com/article/even-ceo-cant-figure-out-how-radioshack-still-in-b-2190


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 8, 2016)

Bought my first crystal radio and amplifier kits from them. Used to go there all the time for circuit components and testing tubes when I somehow became the family/neighborhood radio and TV fix-it kid. 

Like everything else, the old generation dies out and the new kids take over.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 8, 2016)

And then there was Lafayette Electronics and Olson. This could date a few people, including myself.


----------



## tq60 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dated a girl in high school one time and here dad was regional manager so thought maybe a gig as that was hobby...The general direction was if you knew anything then no chance as they preferred someone they could show "their way".

It explained a lot!

Not long ago the cut a deal with Sprint...never mind...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 8, 2016)

chips&more said:


> And then there was Lafayette Electronics and Olson. This could date a few people, including myself.


Yes and don't forget Heathkit...


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 8, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> Yes and don't forget Heathkit...


Speaking of Heath Kit.  Received a email from them today.

https://shop.heathkit.com/shop

Look like they are trying to make a comeback


----------



## GarageGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

I really like Radio Shack, and will be sad to see them go.  They've made a lot of bad corporate decisions, and lost their core market over the years.  Sears/K-Mart is headed that direction too if they don't find their way soon.


----------



## hman (Aug 9, 2016)

I was in the local Radio Shack yesterday, and asked the clerk if the rumors of RS's demise were true.  He said that they're still going strong.  He said they no trouble getting stock, but did mention that they no longer have an actual warehouse (at least not in Oregon).  I didn't get any details about where/how they're actually restocked.

Just for fun, I tried a web search for "radio shack going out of business."  The only hits I got were from 2015.  The search engine suggested I add 2016 to the search, but the few more recent hits seemed to be general articles about retail chains in trouble closing stores, with RS mentioned as an example.  Popular Mechanics had a somewhat upbeat article:
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a19703/radioshack-back/

The bottom line for me is that RS seems to be hanging on for now.  Next year ... who knows?


----------



## David S (Aug 9, 2016)

In Canada the source took over from Radio Shack.  The shack used to be my go to place for all sorts of electronic parts when I wanted them NOW.

Then I got hooked on their COCO computers and owned the COCO I, II and III.  Along with various accessories that went with them.

Oh yes and prior to that built EICO tuner and stereo amplifier, oscilloscope  and various Heath Kit things like small engine tune up analyser, transistor tester, color tv color alignment thingy.

If it wasn't for those guys I wouldn't have got started in electronics.  Perhaps they weren't the top of the line but they were affordable.  Sort of like the discussion with have with imported machine tools.  If I didn't have access to imported machine tools at the prices I can afford I wouldn't be able to enjoy the machining that I can today.

David


----------



## juiceclone (Aug 9, 2016)

chips&more said:


> And then there was Lafayette Electronics and Olson. This could date a few people, including myself.





Eddyde said:


> Yes and don't forget Heathkit...



Yes, I remember them all, plus some local and "surplus" outfits.  The really bad thing is there is no even somewhat local place to get electronic related components, tools, kits, or any of the things we grew used to having available.  Not that RS was such a great supplier, but after they ran everyone else out, they are/were? the only source.   Sure you can get it all online, and usually at a very low price, so if U can, why does not a retailer like RS get and still sell at a profit??    Has anyone seen or received a RS mail order catalog....do they still exist?


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 9, 2016)

My best friend Donna has worked for the shack for several years.  They did in fact go thru a bankruptcy and various re-org contortions.  Currently partnering with Sprint.  She said the poor parts situation should be temporary as they are repackaging many items and having to find new vendors for some others.  The focus of the store is more on phones and phone accessories, headphones, portable speakers, etc.  than it was before, but they are trying to keep a good stock of parts too.  They sell a LOT of electronic toys and kits during the holiday season.  
Mark S.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 10, 2016)

"I'll start with Radio Shack." (8 seconds)


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 10, 2016)

brino said:


> My "Radio Shack" memories.....
> 
> The good: the battery club, gave me something to do as a kid when the family went to the mall.
> 
> -brino


Hah me too. I worked all summer mowing grass back in my teenager days. I took that money to radio shack and bought their 100-1 electronics kit.


----------



## KBeitz (Jun 26, 2018)

*RadioShack* is closing 552 stores filed for bankruptcy for the second time last week, is closing 552 of its stores. The closures will affect 36% of the chain's stores.


----------



## ferlum (Jun 26, 2018)

4GSR said:


> Speaking of Heath Kit.  Received a email from them today.
> 
> https://shop.heathkit.com/shop
> 
> Look like they are trying to make a comeback




Somebody say Heathkit?


----------



## royesses (Jun 26, 2018)

4GSR said:


> Speaking of Heath Kit.  Received a email from them today.
> 
> https://shop.heathkit.com/shop
> 
> Look like they are trying to make a comeback



Thanx for that link! I've built many heathkits. It would be very nice indeed if they got back in like they used to. Many kids have started their electronics learning through heath.

BTW Jameco is still going strong.

Roy


----------

